# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος κόμβος (Αιγάλεω)

## DragonFighter

Καλησπέρα,
είμαι σχετικά παλιό μέλος της κοινότητας αλλά έχω χάσει επαφή με το αντικείμενο τα τελευταία χρόνια. 
Θέλω να φτιάξω κόμβο με panels στα 5ghz χωρίς ιστούς και υπολογιστές. 
Παλαιότερα ασχολιόμουν με linux, ταρατσοpc, ιστούς, πιάτα κτλ, τώρα δεν έχω τέτοια πολυτέλεια χρόνου και υπομονής.
Αναζητώ λοιπόν κάτι απλό, μικρό και έτοιμο. Είμαι ψηλά, αρκετά ψηλά και έχω πολύ καλή θέα. Βλέπω δίπλα μου και ένα "τέρας" κόμβο, πρέπει να είναι ο #577.
Τι μου προτείνετε να αγοράσω;

----------


## djk604

Δες τα rocket m της Ubiquity:
http://www.ubnt.com/airmax#rocketm

Αν και νομίζω θα βρείς και πιο φτηνές λύσεις.

----------


## gas

Δυστηχως αυτα που δεν εχεις ''πολυτέλεια χρόνου και υπομονής'' ειναι απαραιτητα συστατικα εως και σημερα.
Η τεχνολογια εχει προχωρησει (οσον αφορα τα routers) αλλα στο θεμα τις κεραιας το πιατο feeder ειναι σταθερη αξια.
Τωρα κομβος με panels ειναι κατι που δεν μπορω να σου το προτεινω και σιγουρα δεν θα εχεις καλα αποτελεσματα.
Ισως σε καποιο πολυ κοντινο λινκ.
Σκεψου καλα που πας να ''μπλεξεις'' και εδω ειμαστε για οποια βοηθεια και προταση εξοπλισμου.

----------


## DragonFighter

Επειδή τελικά θα προχωρήσω σε αγορά εξοπλισμού, τον οποίο θα χρησιμοποιήσω προσωρινά στο εξοχικό για BB link, έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι οικονομικό; Διαθέτω 2 custom made feeders, το 1 είναι σίγουρα 5Ghz αλλά το άλλο δεν θυμάμαι, μάλλον είναι 2.4ghz, άρα δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω. 
Οπότε σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα μικρό πιάτο και κάτι άλλο, grid θα είναι, panel εσείς θα μου πείτε.
Να πάω σε λύση τύπου router ή microtik;
Η απόσταση είναι το πολύ 2 χιλιόμετρα (σε ευθεία πάντα).

----------


## gas

Αφου εχεις το feeder ενα 60cm ή 80cm πιατο θα σε καλυψει και κατα προτιμηση να ειναι gibertini.
Για ρουτερ με καποιο routerboard 411,711,911. θα εισαι μια χαρα.
Εγω θα σου προτεινα το 433 για να εισαι καλυμενος και μελοντικα μιας και εχει την δυνατοτητα για τρεις διασυνδεσεις ενω τα αλλα μονο μια.

----------


## DragonFighter

Επειδή προχωράω σε αγορά, 2 ερωτήσεις ακόμα:

Τα MikroTik Routerboard GrooveA είναι καλή λύση; Τουλάχιστον για την client μεριά.

Για MiniPCI να προτιμήσω την CM9 ή την Mikrotik R52Hn;

Επίσης, διορθώνω ότι η απόσταση δεν είναι ούτε 1χλμ, 769 μέτρα για την ακρίβεια.

----------


## gas

Με το MikroTik Routerboard Groove μια χαρα θα κανεις την δουλεια σου.
Για minipci η cm9 ειναι OK.

----------


## devilman

να στειλεις και μηνυματα στους κοντινους σου κομβους, για να δεις αν εχουν ελευθερο εξοπλισμο για να συνδεθείτε και να φτιαξεις το στιγμα σου εδω http://wind.awmn.net

----------

